# Northern Vermont 44" Storm Pics!



## homey1 (Oct 28, 2004)

The Valentines Storm 2007 snow total in our neck of the woods was 44". As luck would have it, I was out of town on business! So I spent Valentine's Day on a cell phone with my wife in my truck, talking her step-by-step through her first plow job! It was coming down about 3-5 inches an hour. She did a great job keeping up with the storm for the first two plows at my business, but the rig eventually got stuck in our driveway, and I arrived home Thursday morning to a snow field 75 yards long and 30" deep between me and my rig. I hand shoveled for an hour just enough to get my baby out. Needless to say, the pushing has been tough up here and I know of a couple of guys who blew their trannies and another who broke an axle and another who now needs new CV joints!


----------



## RickyGasser (Jan 18, 2007)

*I hear you*

Yeah, we got hit pretty bad too. Couple of trucks got stuck, but no major breakdowns. We got a bit less than you guys but still a lot. After a while, the trucks couldn't do much so we had to use the snowblower just to make a path and then the trucks could continue. It sure was fun thoughpayup


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Looks like a lot of sag on that front end for a Ford.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

I think the truck is pointing down hill so it looks worse then it is...


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

It looks fine in the middle pic on the left.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

storm started Tuesday nite...we plowed from early morning...Wednesday right thru Friday cleaning up...then spent the weekend pushing back piles to make room for the next storm...Second largest storm in VT history...wow am I tired!!

Thank God for my new Deere loader and new Fuso Plow truck!


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Stop rubbing it in jerk weeds. :crying: Good job, Hope you paid your wife well.payup Peerks baby peerks.


----------



## homey1 (Oct 28, 2004)

Yeah, its on an incline. My parking lot slopes a little to the back. You just can't tell because the picture is washed out. I asked a few pros about supporting the front end before I bought the plow and the said the 250 SD wouldn't need it. So far, seems like they're right.

So I ended up blowing a brake line this week and my mechanic fixed her up real fast, good thing since we got 12 more inches today! More is on the way too! it's been a lot of work to move the snow, but the snowboarding is awesome!


----------

